# I still haven't clipped my bunnies nails



## ntloser (Apr 18, 2008)

I am really ashamed. I haven't clipped either of my bunnies nails in 6 months. I have never done it before and I just can't seem to do it. I am afraid I will hurt them. I am going to bring them to the vet but I just hope not trimming for that long hasn't caused a problem.


----------



## Leaf (Apr 18, 2008)

Do your bunnies have multiple surfaces to be on? That helps some but I'm sure they'll appreciate having them clipped. Maybe your vet can give you some pointers on how to do it at home. Good luck!


----------



## Jenk (Apr 18, 2008)

Besides making a vet visit to learn nail-clipping techniques, you might consider asking agood-hearted rabbit rescuer to help you. (That's assuming that you have a rabbit rescue nearby.) An even nicer gesture, IMO, would be to offer a donation to the rescue organization (at least worth the amount thatlocal vetscharge for nail-clipping services) for the volunteer's time and assistance. It's a win-win for humans:highfive: and bunnies :bunnyhug:.

Jenk


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 18, 2008)

I had one of my shelter buns come in with horribly overgrown nails. They were all twisted around, which I'm sure had to be twisting her toes uncomfortably. I clipped her nails (she was such a good girl!) and I could tell the she liked her pedicure. She started running around more and just looked happier.

Nail clipping is something that strikes fear into many a bunny slave's heart. My girls hate it with a passion, and I have the scars to prove it. On the other hand, most of my shelter buns just lay there and don't even quiver when I clip. They need to teach Sparky and Scooter a lesson!

Anyway, try and find someone experienced in nail clipping to give you a lesson. It's really pretty easy, especially if you can round up an assistant. Good luck!!


----------



## Michaela (Apr 18, 2008)

Once you get used to it, it's not so bad. However, cutting both Maddie and Ebony's nails is a nightmare - they both hate it! When you just touch Maddie's feet she get so angry. So to cut their nails I have to do a nail every half an hour or so. Hehe. But I also cut my neighbour's bunnies' nails for her, neither of them mind at all. 

What colour are your rabbits' nails? White/clear nails are very easy, you can see the pink quick very clearly, so you know where to cut to, just above the quick. Blacks are more difficult, sometimes, if you shine a torch up through the nail you can see it, but I find that a bit trick, so generally I just cut the tips of black nails, and do it more often.

And don't worry if you do cut the quick - I have done that before - it won't bleed very much, to stop the bleeding dab some quickstop, or flour onto the nail and it will stop. When it happened to me the bunny didn't seem bothered, must not have hurt.

Once the vet shows you how to do it, you shouldn't have too much trouble doing it yourself - invest in a pair of proper rabbit nail clippers (available in petshops) - big help!


----------



## tiabia0 (Apr 22, 2008)

I used to take mine to the pet store to get their nails clipped but decided It's better if I do it. If they have the light pink nails there will be a white tip on the end that needs to be trimmed, just make sure to trim a little at a time and not too close to the pink or they'll bleed. If they have dark nails then you trim the tip a little bit, if you hold the rabbit in the natural sunlight you can see the tip better. When trimming to make it easier and to make sure you don't hurt the rabbit place the clipper on the tip and gently press down, if the rabbit moves you had the clipper down too far but you shouldn't have any problems.

I have my mom hold the rabbits because they feel comfortable with her (they usually hate being held) so have someone the rabbits like hold them. Also take your time and make your rabbits feel as comfortable as possible. It trully is easy!


----------

